# Mud thickness for banjo



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

I am going to use a banjo for the first time and was wondering how thin to mix the mud and how can I tell if its to thick
Thanks


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

If it's hard to pull the tape out than is too thick. If it's oozing out and you're getting mud all over you, the wall, the floor, and your tools than yep , it's your first time using a banjo!:thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

OH, and your mud is probably just right


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Pancake batter


----------



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

I did a little test run today and couldn't get but about 20ft. then it seem that the mud was on top of the tape instead of on the bottom is that because of thick mud


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It may sound like a dumb question. But did you have the tape running over the top of the mud in the banjo? See in the pic below how the tape runs at the top of the banjo. The mud has to go below that. And to answer your original question, if you can not pour the mud it is too thick.


----------



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes I had the tape on top and the mud on the bottom its just that it looked like I was pulling the tape past the mud


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

remcraz said:


> Yes I had the tape on top and the mud on the bottom its just that it looked like I was pulling the tape past the mud


Might be a wee bit too thin then.
Check the width of the tape against the width of the banjo, there should be very little gap so the mud doesn't bleed past the tape, what brand of banjo is it?


----------



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

Its a Marshalltown drybox and Im doing ceilings. I put the tape on top and the mud on the bottom but when theres no mud coming out on the tape and I open the box up theres plenty of mud in the box its just that the muds on top. I am using a dry box but Im not putting the tape around the posts. Im using it as a wet box. What is the easiest user friendly banjo out there for the beginner


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by putting the tape around the posts, I use a Marshalltown tapeshooter, Homax is another good one to try, it doesn't hold quite as much mud but you'll find the wheels a better option.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

remcraz said:


> Its a Marshalltown drybox and Im doing ceilings. I put the tape on top and the mud on the bottom but when theres no mud coming out on the tape and I open the box up theres plenty of mud in the box its just that the muds on top. I am using a dry box but Im not putting the tape around the posts. Im using it as a wet box. What is the easiest user friendly banjo out there for the beginner


 Kraft


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Kraft here too, best banjo IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Kraft here too, best banjo IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

Could it have anything to do with the angle Im holding the banjo because Im holding the banjo bottom even with the joint. Should I hold the bottom of the banjo down so the mud wont go to the top over the tape


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shouldn't make much difference upside down, might be just mud too runny or somehow the tapes flipping sideways and letting the mud past, but I doubt it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hold it like this for lids http://youtu.be/ZW3709IV0zQ..


----------



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

chris said:


> Hold it like this for lids http://youtu.be/ZW3709IV0zQ..


 
Thanks a bunch I thought I might be holding it wrong. I guess when I held it upside down the mud just went to the top of the banjo. Thanks again all for the help
Ted


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I think the banjo I use works better on lids. The only time my tape will roll over and give me problems is when Im doing wall flats


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

This banjo tool is starting to sound very complicated

Maybe Remcraz should just buy a Bazooka:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This banjo tool is starting to sound very complicated
> 
> Maybe Remcraz should just buy a Bazooka:thumbup::whistling2:


lol ...what is this diy DRT 101 on tools:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> This banjo tool is starting to sound very complicated
> 
> Maybe Remcraz should just buy a Bazooka:thumbup::whistling2:


Touche' :whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I was looking at getting a bazooka a while back and thought really hard about it,,, I got one of these instead.. darn banjo wins again


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

not able to upload photos


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> This banjo tool is starting to sound very complicated
> 
> Maybe Remcraz should just buy a Bazooka:thumbup::whistling2:


 Remember 2buck banjos are for them green horns, real tapers run the tube. Ooop's i may have started another little fire.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Remcraz, dont be fooled by some peoples remarks of the banjo.It is a great tool once you get it dialed in. Tubes are a great tool as well but some have managed without and have had success:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/PunvpDjCMcI Here is another vid. This was a smaller custom 7 or 8 million... banjo taped


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Remember 2buck banjos are for them green horns, real tapers run the tube. Ooop's i may have started another little fire.


 greenhorns bet you wouldnt say that to my face


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Remember 2buck banjos are for them green horns, real tapers run the tube. Ooop's i may have started another little fire.


All this was done by a hand finisher Silver. It don't make me a greenhorn .
A smuck is a better term :thumbup: AKA- Dumb arse hand finisher.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> All this was done by a hand finisher Silver. It don't make me a greenhorn .
> A smuck is a better term :thumbup: AKA- Dumb arse hand finisher.:thumbsup:


"Hand finisher". I was talking to a guy yesterday who's taped for years, with hand and auto tools - a lot by hand (even when the tools were available and could've made more sense at times, but he didn't want to have to pull them out or clean them up after). I've worked with him - hard working guy. He's got carpel tunnel in both hands since I last seen him - operation time for him.





chris said:


> Remcraz, dont be fooled by some peoples remarks of the banjo.It is a great tool once you get it dialed in. Tubes are a great tool as well but some have managed without and have had success:thumbsup:


 
I use both banjo and bazooka and know where you're coming from in defending the banjo, Chris. I can appreciate the benefits of them, on the smaller jobs or for those parts of larger jobs where at times they seem to make more sense to use - eg. fire taping.


But "managed without", and "have had success", aren't quite the same as something like "managed Well without", and "have had Good success".

And if one has "managed Well without", and "have had Good success" with a banjo in one's area, how might one have done if used a bazooka where they make sense(?)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> And if one has "managed Well without", and "have had Good success" with a banjo in one's area, how might one have done if used a bazooka where they make sense(?)


Having said that, I sometimes don't really know just how much time someone might actually save on some larger jobs, when all factors are considered. A good banjo operator can cover ground pretty decently as well. Eg. The Homax banjo vids that were circulating around here awhile ago and being discussed.

For me, it has to do a lot with being able to do 9' house ceilings and 9'-10' commercial walls off the floor with a bazooka. Often not having clear enough floors to go all over safely enough on stilts is another factor.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> greenhorns bet you wouldnt say that to my face


I will, but by means of Drywall talk

Anybody can build a dog house, the question is,,, Is how fast can you build 100 dog houses.......... Thats what separates us pro's from the amateur :yes:

There is all types of drywallers on this site, some are part time, some are wannabes, some are subs or contractors. Some live in small communities, some in large Urban settings, and heaven forbid, some are painters:blink:. So a lot can depend on their market their trying to serve, or their circumstance in life as to what their tool concerns may entail...... Do you want to be a drywall KING, a sufficient tradesman, or someone who dabbles in it?

But there is one group, who I will call the 100 percenters (opposite of the 1%er in bike clubs)who do this job constantly all the time 24/7, and you seem to fit this category Chris.

There is a point to where someone can over tool themselves to death. A farmer using a horse and plow to work one acre of land, could produce a very good crop. But give him 100 acres,,,, well I don't think I have to explain my little parable any farther. The question is what do you need to "INVEST" into your company to keep it viable..... simple business rules.

So you seem smart enough Chris, and you sound like a 100%er. So why do you want to till your land with a horse and plow, when it sounds like you have enough land to warrant a tractor.:thumbsup:

On a personal note, I'm not saying your a green horn, nor am I knocking the banjo. It's just you live, breathe and eat drywall day in and out, it's 100% on how you make your money (unless your growing potatoes on the side:whistling2. You have invested in every other drywall tool out there, why not the zook,,,,,, I'm sure you can afford one.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Remember 2buck banjos are for them green horns, real tapers run the tube. Ooop's i may have started another little fire.


:yes: Yup, you sure did me ole silver, I have both and choose the banjo with wheels because thats what suits my one man band and hotmud.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> :yes: Yup, you sure did me ole silver, I have both and choose the banjo with wheels because thats what suits my one man band and hotmud.


Ditto, Banjo hotmud fuse flats, Bazooka all purpose paper corners for me, Im just one man sometimes with a helper, Single story average homes in a high humid area so hotmud flats works better.

Like buck said, We are all different with different conditions to deal with, Heaven forbid and cursed by the devil, Im a painter as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Like I said, I almost bought one a while back but bought a used quad instead. Tried to post pic but??? No worky. The guys that run tubes full time will admit houses is where its at. Yes comm. as well but most of the time the whole job ( including some houses) cant be done with the zook zlone. Off the top of my head I can only think of 3 jobs all year where a zook may have helped. The MAIN REASON I was going to buy one was to please some of the DWT members and show that I can run one. This week I strung ( my partner strung I wiped) 400' of tape:thumbsup: 12 rolls blue tape, 7 rolls white tape, 4 boxes floor sticky trail tape 2', couple rolls masking paper different sizes. Also ran sawsalls and impacts and hilti bang bangs and a crowbar. Oh ya a few hours on the shop vac as well. Next week hanging and taping 2 story condo ( 6500')and a parking garage ( 10 car ) 2 layer in and outdoor board. 2 weeks remodel 5th floor old hospital ( they extended 30 days:thumbsup. Lotta skimming and a hell of a time getting rock up there thru the elevator.... Im thinking about another quad


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

moore said:


> All this was done by a hand finisher Silver. It don't make me a greenhorn .
> A smuck is a better term :thumbup: AKA- Dumb arse hand finisher.:thumbsup:


 Not saying hand tapers and banjo tapers are poor quality if u want to add some production (speed) it helps to use a tool designed for that purpose. I still use the banjo at times but little as possible don't like getting my hands all dirty ya know. Besides that it's next to impossible to string 9' lids with a banjo without stilts.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> All this was done by a hand finisher Silver. It don't make me a greenhorn .
> A smuck is a better term :thumbup: AKA- Dumb arse hand finisher.:thumbsup:


 You are definitely not either of those:thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a question How many banjo users out there when they first started to run them , In the angles the ring angle that is wore their finger nails almost down to the bone? Not knowing any better sliding their fingertips along making a crease on that white paper file. I know I have. Almost as bad as detail sanding with a piece of sandpaper all folded up, My how fast we learn to do it correctly.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> I have a question How many banjo users out there when they first started to run them , In the angles the ring angle that is wore their finger nails almost down to the bone? Not knowing any better sliding their fingertips along making a crease on that white paper file. I know I have. Almost as bad as detail sanding with a piece of sandpaper all folded up, My how fast we learn to do it correctly.


Never been a problem for me, my banjo is a custom modified Tapeshooter with a bazooka wheel and a spring loaded creaser......yes I am a smartass


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Never been a problem for me, my banjo is a custom modified Tapeshooter with a bazooka wheel and a spring loaded creaser......yes I am a smartass


 
Shhhhhhh


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Shhhhhhh


I forgot to mention it was systematic..... hydromatic.... ultramatic............it runs like greased lightning :whistling2:


​


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I forgot to mention it was systematic..... hydromatic.... ultramatic............it runs like greased lightning :whistling2:


Awesome..........use of the English language.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> I have a question How many banjo users out there when they first started to run them , In the angles the ring angle that is wore their finger nails almost down to the bone? Not knowing any better sliding their fingertips along making a crease on that white paper file. I know I have. Almost as bad as detail sanding with a piece of sandpaper all folded up, My how fast we learn to do it correctly.


Never happened to me. But then there was always a bazooka around for the larger jobs.

And I always used more a 'pull and stick/tuck' method when doing corner tapes with a banjo. No real running fingers in the creases too much. I left that for my corner roller to take care of.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> I have a question How many banjo users out there when they first started to run them , In the angles the ring angle that is wore their finger nails almost down to the bone? Not knowing any better sliding their fingertips along making a crease on that white paper file. I know I have. Almost as bad as detail sanding with a piece of sandpaper all folded up, My how fast we learn to do it correctly.


I must admit Silver, my first couple of banjo jobs were a bit hard on my nails from creasing corners. After a little blood I started wearing gloves.:yes:


----------

